# Atlanta Braves-Bark in the Park May 2nd,2010



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great time. 
I wonder if other ball parks do this and if so when they all hold their dog day at the park?


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Jealous!!!! The Blue Jays apparently USED to do a "Dog Day" hosted by the Ontario SPCA... but I was just trying to find it online yesterday, and it seems they aren't doing it this year, or at least not that I can see  SUCH a neat idea, I KNOW Oscar would love it! : Post pictures when you go please 

Oh BTW Oscar says... woof! I love baseball!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Sounds like a great time.
> I wonder if other ball parks do this and if so when they all hold their dog day at the park?


I saw the New York Mets doing it last week when the Brave were in town. I would imagine it is different for each team. I would go to your favorite team and look it up under schedule and special events.

I wish they would have more days for it. Last year in Atlanta, we had 2 day games and a night game which was aptly named: Bark in the Park After Dark.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I just checked and the Oakland A's and San Francisco Giants do it here in Nor Cal!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

I found a list of MLB teams that have a Pet Day this season. I found this on petnation.com.

*MLB 2010 Dog Days Games 

**Atlanta Braves - Bark in the Park*: *May 2 vs. Houston and August 29 vs. Florida

**Chicago White Sox - Dog Day*: *June 3 vs. Texas

**Cincinnati Reds - Bark in the Park*: *May 26 vs. the Pirates and September 14 vs. the Diamondbacks
*

*Florida Marlins - Bark at the Park*: April 30 vs. Washington

*Houston Astros - Dog Day*: April 11 vs. Philadelphia

*New York Mets - Bark in the Park*: April 24 vs. Atlanta

*Oakland Athletics - Dog Day*: July 23 vs. Chicago White Sox
*
San Francisco Giants - Dog Days of Summer*: August 29 vs. Arizona Diamondbacks 


Based on the success of the Bark in Park in May in Atlanta they added another in June but they had it during a night game so it would be cool on the dogs.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I looked but I do not think the Phillies have such a day.......


----------

